# ¡ Rayines consigue 5000 respuestas acertadas !



## Víctor Pérez

Enhorabuena *Inés*, por mantenerte al pie de foro y alcanzar 5000 respuestas acertadas. A mí, y lo digo muy en serio, me parece algo extraordinario.
Propongo que, a partir de esta cifra, se os conceda un título; por ejemplo, profesor: *PROFESORA INÉS*.

un beso
Víctor


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations, c'est un plaisir de lire tes messages toujours intéressants et tout plein de gentillesse


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Inés:


*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ IMPRESSIONANTE !!!!!!!!!!*

​Menos mal que tus mensajes son virtuales: sino, nuestras casas se parecerían a ésta para atesorar cada uno de ellos.

Un beso,
Martine


----------



## irene.acler

Enhorabuena Inés!! Muchas gracias, tus intervenciones son siempre muy valiosas!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Inès,

Me encanta poder felicitarte por tantos y tantos mensajes, ¡5.000, hala, que se dice pronto! 

No he tenido la suerte de disfrutar todas y cada una de tus intervenciones, pero todas las que sí he tenido el placer de leer me han encantado por su valía, sencillez y buen humor. Así que espero con impaciencia que otros 5000 les sigan, y luego otros y otros...

¡ Muchos besos y felicidades !

Gévy


----------



## heidita

Inés, ¡¡¡que llego tarde!!!

Cumplir hoy en un gran día es especialmente bueno. 

A Inés, la argentina,
un saludo de su amiga, 
española  y alemana
que va a romper la _romana_, 
de tanto que está comiendo
en estas fiestas engullendo
todo tipo de comidas
marisco, turrones y bebidas.

Pero aceptaría una invitación
como manda la tradición
de una querida amiga
para compartir otra comida. 

Así que ¡a ver si me invitas! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## sabrinita85

*clickENHORABUENA*
*INÉS*​ *!!!*
​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡*Pero *muchísimas gracias* a los amigos de los *foros francés* e *italiano*, con los que he tenido el gusto de departir últimamente (¡qué digo departir....hacerme entender!), y a *Heidita*, que traspasa fronteras, y rápida como el rayo acude también a saludar (te dejé un pequeño platillo en tu celebración de los 4.000 )*!!*


----------



## Cecilio

¡5000 posts bien merecen una felicitación a lo grande!

*¡ENHORABUENA, RAYINES!*

Gracias por tantas intervenciones acertadas y por poner tanto empeño en ayudar a los demás.


----------



## roxcyn

Muchas gracias Inés por la ayuda.  

Tu amigo 

Roxcyn Pablo


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Inés, we know, is always here
To share her wisdom and her cheer.
We celebrate her many deeds:
5,000 little forum seeds
That flourish, grow, and blossom forth,
So here are thank-yous from the North.
To dear Inés, our gentle che,
I really truly thank you, eh?

*Congratulations!*


----------



## beatrizg

*¡¡¡¡Felicidades, Inés!!!!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida y admirada Inesita, me da mucha alegría que hayas llegado a los 5.000 aportes ... ¡eres extraordinaria!!!

Con tu presencia enriqueces el foro de WordReference y lo haces cada día mejor.

Que Dios te bendiga.  Recibe un saludo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## danielfranco

Munchas gracias por los 5000 posteos que dialtiro han sido un resto de ayuda pa' ayudarme a aprender a hablar más chido en español y en inglesito.
Porfa, otros 5000 para el 2007, ¿sale y vale?
Pu's ya estuvo, ¿qué no?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Hoy es el día de las grandes cifras. Muchas felicidades Inés por tus 5.000 mensajes. Queda más que patente que la coyunda entre cantidad y calidad es posible.


----------



## Rayines

Bueno: Paro acá, porque si no me van a agarrar con la copa de champán.
*Pablo* y *Cecilio*: ¡Muchísimas gracias! 
*Chaska*: ¡¡That was *un*ex*pec*ted*!! 
*Beatriz*: ¡Como siempre, me encanta que estés en mis celebraciones! 
*Soledad*: ¡Pero muchísimas gracias por tu saludo, te lo retribuyo! 
*Daniel y Marcos*: verdaderamente me mataron  : el "chido" más o menos ya lo voy pescando, pero ¿"dialtiro"?, ¡Ni ahí!...(tendremos que hacer un intercambio con mexicano básico). Y Marcos, con lo de "coyunda", ¡Primera vez escuchado, me encantó! (ya lo busqué en la RAE, eh!). ¡Mil gracias a los dos también!


----------



## ordequin

*¡Felicidades, Rayines!*

*¡Y también muy feliz Año, compañera!!!*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Gracias, gracias, *Ordequin*!!, lo mismo para vos.


----------



## piripi

* ¡**Felicidades, Rayines!*  ​
You’re always so good at noticing when others hit their milestones/postiversaries…now it’s our chance to thank you and celebrate your wonderful contributions! 

¡Muchísimas gracias y feliz año 2007!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Inés, espero que sigamos coincidiendo en tus próximos 5000.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mei

5000?????? Caray! Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!! 

Saludetes!!!

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

*¡MUCHAS MUCHAS MUCHAS FELICIDADES RAYINES!*
*¡ERES TODA UNA VETERANA EN WR Y UN EJEMPLO A SEGUIR!*
*VAYA TELAAAAAA 5000! WAOOOOOO*

*UN SUPER ABRAZO Y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!*

*XERINOLA*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que les parece! 5.000, me quito el sombrero!!!
Felcidades Inés, por tu gran número de valiosas intervenciones y Feliz Año 2007.

Saludos
No te agarre brindando copa en mano, esperé un poco para no ser inoportuna!!


----------



## loladamore

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tus increíbles 5000!!!


----------



## Rayines

¡Muchas gracias a todos, piripi, Antpax, Mei, Xerinola, ROSANGELUS y loladamore!


----------



## Alicky

Muchas felicidades por estos 5000 posts, y ojalá que sean 5000 más.
¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## frida-nc

Felicidades a un "rayín" (???) del sol...
y buen año también.


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Felicidades, Mi Reina!*

Me da mucho gusto haber tenido la oportunidad de coincidir contigo en los último mil posts, y espero encontrarte más seguido en el foro durante los siguiente mil.  Es un verdadero placer colaborar contigo.


----------



## Eugin

Ay, ay, llego re tarde, *Ine*, perdoname, es que estuve un poco desaparecida de WR últimamente... 
Pero lo importante acá son tus impecables 5.000 contribuciones a este foro para que todos podamos aprender más de tus comentarios y explicaciones tan acertadas!!

Muchísimas gracias por tu presencia entre nosotros. ¡Y como dijo el sabio de fenixp, es un placer y un honor compartir este lugar contigo!!

* ¡Un abrazo y muchas felicidades para este Año Nuevo!!!*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Rayines.


----------



## totor

Para mi compatriota, este regalito por sus 5.000.

Y como decimos en estas pampas, ¡humille, maestra!


----------



## Honeypum

Hola Inés!

Últimamente ando alejada del foro pero siempre te recuerdo con muuucho cariño... además es un gusto para mí acercarme por este rinconcito y encontrar mensajes tuyos.

¡Enhorabuena por estos 5.000 mensajes! Vamos a ver a fines del 2007 con cuantos mensajes terminas el año

Un abrazo


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Uy, gracias Alicky, Frida, Michael, Euge, Fernando, totor, y Romi!!

_Abrazos, besos, kisses and hugs_ .


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Inés...*
*¡Qué pronto pasa el tiempo cuando la dicha es grande!*
*Darte gracias por tus aportes y ayuda sería poco, es un honor contar contigo.*


----------



## Rayines

tigger_uhuhu said:


> *Inés...*
> *¡Qué pronto pasa el tiempo cuando la dicha es grande!*
> *Darte gracias por tus aportes y ayuda sería poco, es un honor contar contigo.*


¡¡Tigrecito, muchas gracias, al contrario el honor es mío (no el de contar conmigo, jaja), el de conocerlos  !!


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola Inés!

Después de mi temporadita de medio desaparecida, llego también bastante tarde.

¡¡Felicidades por los (ya más de) 5000, y gracias por compartir tantas palabras de gran ayuda, con mucho humor y acierto!!
 
Es una gran alegría verte en los foros, aparte de todo lo que ya se mencionó, también por las coloridas maravillas de flores que tenemos siempre el placer de poder compartir!


----------



## Mate

A la Inés que es mi paisana,
un gran abrazo le mando.
Siga así nomás, posteando...
¡Los 6.000 llegan mañana!  

*¡Felicitaciones querida Inés!*​ 
Mateamargo, el renegáu.


----------

